# WIE KANN ICH mehrere  Hörbuch-CDs in eine einzige mp3-Datei konvertieren und zusammenfassen?



## sponkbo (24. Oktober 2015)

*WIE KANN ICH mehrere  Hörbuch-CDs in eine einzige mp3-Datei konvertieren und zusammenfassen?*

Hallo Forum,

wie ist die einfachste Möglichkeit dies mit Windows 8 und/oder freeware zu bewerkstelligen?

Geht dies mit einem "Arbeitsgang" irgendwie?

Wenn ich bspw. 6 CDs ins mp3-Format konvertiert habe, dann kommt der mp3-player nicht mit der Reihenfolge klar, da 4 der CDs eine Titel und benannte Einzeldateien enthalten - 2 CDs aber nur tracknummerierungen enthalten.
Vielleicht geht das auch über eine ISO-Datei!?
Danke für Infos


----------



## phila_delphia (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WIE KANN ICH mehrere  Hörbuch-CDs in eine einzige mp3-Datei konvertieren und zusammenfassen?*

Also es gibt verschiedene Möglichkeiten. Folgende (freware) Möglichkeit nutze ich.

1.) Die einzelnen Dateien mit mp3tag benennen - das geht einfach und schnell
2.) Die richtig benannten Dateien mit mergMP3 in eine datei konvertieren.

Grüße

phila


----------



## Stueppi (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WIE KANN ICH mehrere  Hörbuch-CDs in eine einzige mp3-Datei konvertieren und zusammenfassen?*

Ich würde einfach Audacity runterladen, alle Sound Dateien einfügen, per drag and drop so verschieben das sie in der richtigen Reihenfolge hintereinander sind (jede MP3 hat Ihre eigene Spur, werden von oben nach unten gelistet und würden so alle gleichzeitig abgespielt werden) und das ganze dann als eine Datei exportieren.


----------



## drstoecker (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WIE KANN ICH mehrere  Hörbuch-CDs in eine einzige mp3-Datei konvertieren und zusammenfassen?*

Für Android gibt es diese app

Das könnte interessant sein: "MortPlayer Audio Books" - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.stohelit.audiobookplayer

Da musste nix umbenennen, hatte auch diese Probleme jetzt läuft es in der richtigen Reihenfolge.


----------



## sponkbo (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WIE KANN ICH mehrere  Hörbuch-CDs in eine einzige mp3-Datei konvertieren und zusammenfassen?*

Hat beides gut funktioniert - Danke


----------

